# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Citas Famosas de magos

## magobernal

Hola, 
Aqui podran exponer una frase tipica de mago para hablar sobre ella y aplicarla a la realidad :001 005:

----------


## magobernal

un mago nunca se pone enfermo

----------


## magobernal

> un mago nunca se pone enfermo


esto se debe a que si te contratan como mago, debes comprometerte a trabajar ese dia. Porque nadie puede sustituir a un mago ya que cada mago es unico.
Se de gente que tuvo que hacer un espectaculo el dia que se murio su madre

----------


## ignoto

Cuando uno se pone enfermo le pasa la función a un compañero.

----------


## magobernal

> Cuando uno se pone enfermo le pasa la función a un compañero.


hombre, claro.
Pero lo que la frase quiere expresar, es mas bien que un mago es dificil de reemplezar, porque esa gente, te ha escogido a ti (seguramente porque te halla visto) y si les dices que no puedes, y que les mandas a un amigo, se ueden levar una decepcion aunque tu  amigo lo haga mejor.

----------


## magobernal

> Pues chico, que quieres que te diga, si yo me encuentro en esa situación le dan por saco al espectáculo. ¿No tienen días libres los trabajadores en estas situaciones? Pues lo mismo nosotros.


yo tampoco lo haria

----------


## Moñiño

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuufffffffffffffffffffffff  fffffffffffffff

----------


## Ming

Quien sabe.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

:001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:  yo creo que nunca te enfermas, por que sos mago, haces magia y te curas  :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:

----------


## lossar

Magobernal, los que te contratan tambien son personas y desde luego van a entender una situación como esa. 

Pero com dice Ignoto, ante situaciones asi no se deja colgado al contratante, se pasa la actuación a un colega y te aseguro no sólo no tendras ningun reproche sino que además tendrás dos personas agradecidas, el contratante y tu colega

----------


## Pulgas

> un mago nunca se pone enfermo


Veamos cómo entiendo yo la frase.
No la veo en el sentido de que tenga que actuar aunque esté con 42 de fiebre, ni que tenga que dejar morir a mi madre sola porque tengo un compromiso.
Tal y como yo la quiero entender, la frase alude al momento en el que estoy actuando.
Una vez que he empezado una actuación, apechugo con lo que haya. Al público no le importa si he tenido un mal día, he discutido con mi pareja o me duelen las muelas. El público va a verme (muchas veces paga por verme) y debo darle todo. ¡Todo!
Si me duelen las muelas, me aguanto: que no se me note el dolor. 
Si me da un infarto, interrumpo y que me lleven al hospital.
En el buen juicio del mago debe estar decir que no, antes de comenzar la actuación y, en la medida de sus posibilidades, resolver el problema (buscar a alguien que le sustituya).
Si eres profesional y has suspendido por enfermedad, el contratante tiene derecho a pedirte el certificado médico correspondiente. Ahí queda todo.

Sólo desde este punto de vista entiendo yo la frase "un mago nunca se pone enfermo". Otras interpretaciones, para mí, implican querer jugar a ser mago y, encima, superman.

----------


## magobernal

tambien, si vas a hacer una gira por varios teatros, tienes que cuidarte.
Imaginate que justo te levantas por la mañana, te preparas para ir al teatro, y de camino, te das cuenta de que estas afónico, ronco o con toses.
Esto es un problema que no nos va a afectar a la mayoria de nosotros como magos, pero imagana que eso le pasa a Tamariz.
El es insustituible, y no le puede pasar la obra al compañero, pero por otra parte, tampoco puede hacer un show medio enfermo (el publico se llevaia una decepcion)
¿Tu que harias en su situacion? (suponiendo que sea mas serio que estar afonico (ejem: baricela,gripe,fiebre...))

----------


## magic_7

si no me quedase mas remedio yo con todo el dolor de mi alma prefiero cancelar la actuacion o posponerla por unos dias, ahora siempre que el cuerpo me lo permita actuo si estoy ronco hago una rutinilla con musica o uso un chisme de esos que te los pones en la boca y suena un pitido gracioso y hago la gracia con ese chisme...
Ahora tamariz en ese caso yo creo que tendria que cancelar la actuacion

----------


## magobernal

bueno, como veo que le hemos sacado todo el jugo a la anterior frase, vamos a provar suerte con esta.

os recuerdo que consiste en expresar lo que os sugiere 

*El mago hizo un gesto y desapareció el hambre, hizo otro gesto y desapareció la injusticia, hizo otro gesto y se acabo la guerra. El político hizo un gesto y desapareció el mago.*

----------


## magobernal

a mi esta frase me sugiere, que a veces un cualquiera con un don de heroe, es capaz de arreglar las cosas de mejor forma que un profesionoal especializado en su materia.
el politico sinvoliza a algien que se las da de importante, e intenta mejorar a un mas la situacion, pero al final acaba hechando al heroe para que no le haga sombra.

ejem: un grangero tiene su guerta como en antaño, es especialista en el cuidado de lantas y su recoleccio ...., entonces, aparece una persona de la ciudad, y empieza a mecanizar las tecnicas de cultivo con riegos (fuera el hambre), pesticidas (fuerala gerra contra los gusanos)... el grangero, que cree ser mejor, hecha al chico de la ciudad, y desperdiciando ls abances, intenta mejorar las tecnicas con sus limitsdas ideas (las de un mago no lo seran, ya que puede hacerlo todo)

claro, que esto es solo una critica a la politica, pero aun asi te puede sugerir algo

----------


## Moñiño

> a mi esta frase me sugiere, que a veces un cualquiera con un don de heroe, es capaz de arreglar las cosas de mejor forma que un profesionoal especializado en su materia.
> el politico sinvoliza a algien que se las da de importante, e intenta mejorar a un mas la situacion, pero al final acaba hechando al heroe para que no le haga sombra.
> 
> ejem: un grangero tiene su guerta como en antaño, es especialista en el cuidado de lantas y su recoleccio ...., entonces, aparece una persona de la ciudad, y empieza a mecanizar las tecnicas de cultivo con riegos (fuera el hambre), pesticidas (fuerala gerra contra los gusanos)... el grangero, que cree ser mejor, hecha al chico de la ciudad, y desperdiciando ls abances, intenta mejorar las tecnicas con sus limitsdas ideas (las de un mago no lo seran, ya que puede hacerlo todo)
> 
> claro, que esto es solo una critica a la politica, pero aun asi te puede sugerir algo


Ejem..........................................ummm  ..................................................  .......bien pensado mejor lo dejo, que no tengo mis pastillas a mano. (ni el tlfno de spiderman)

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

> a mi esta frase me sugiere, que a veces un cualquiera con un don de heroe, es capaz de arreglar las cosas de mejor forma que un profesionoal especializado en su materia.
> el politico sinvoliza a algien que se las da de importante, e intenta mejorar a un mas la situacion, pero al final acaba hechando al heroe para que no le haga sombra.
> 
> ejem: un grangero tiene su guerta como en antaño, es especialista en el cuidado de lantas y su recoleccio ...., entonces, aparece una persona de la ciudad, y empieza a mecanizar las tecnicas de cultivo con riegos (fuera el hambre), pesticidas (fuerala gerra contra los gusanos)... el grangero, que cree ser mejor, hecha al chico de la ciudad, y desperdiciando ls abances, intenta mejorar las tecnicas con sus limitsdas ideas (las de un mago no lo seran, ya que puede hacerlo todo)
> 
> claro, que esto es solo una critica a la politica, pero aun asi te puede sugerir algo


 

de donde sacas estas cosas :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ?

----------


## Pulgas

> a mi esta frase me sugiere, que a veces un cualquiera con un don de heroe, es capaz de arreglar las cosas de mejor forma que un profesionoal especializado en su materia.
> el politico sinvoliza a algien que se las da de importante, e intenta mejorar a un mas la situacion, pero al final acaba hechando al heroe para que no le haga sombra.
> 
> ejem: un grangero tiene su guerta como en antaño, es especialista en el cuidado de lantas y su recoleccio ...., entonces, aparece una persona de la ciudad, y empieza a mecanizar las tecnicas de cultivo con riegos (fuera el hambre), pesticidas (fuerala gerra contra los gusanos)... el grangero, que cree ser mejor, hecha al chico de la ciudad, y desperdiciando ls abances, intenta mejorar las tecnicas con sus limitsdas ideas (las de un mago no lo seran, ya que puede hacerlo todo)
> 
> claro, que esto es solo una critica a la politica, pero aun asi te puede sugerir algo


 
Sigo pensando que has recibido lecciones magistrales, pero que no las has asimilado y te lías.
Juraría que estás haciendo un dogma de un ejemplo que te han puesto, que no has entendido el fondo y te has quedado con la forma.
De todas maneras caminas sobre un tema muy resbaladizo: si juegas con la política (no digo partidismo, sino política: el hambre en el mundo, la utilización de pesticidas...) se puede montar la de San Quintín.

*Desaconsejo que sigamos por esa línea: éste es un foro de magia y el planteamiento de esta cuestión no discurre por cauces mágicos.*

----------


## Iban

Pulgas, a las 23:00 ha empezado la Happy Hour en la taberna del Mago Londrino. ¿Te parece si te coges al Moñi, a Eze y al orejas y os vais a tomar algo? Ya me quedo yo hablando con Miguel un rato...  :Smile1: 

Miguel, hazme caso, te he dado un buen consejo, síguelo...

----------


## Moñiño

Por mi perfect. No me quedan pastillas para la acidez. Ademas, igual podemos acabar haciendo algunas magias con el Mago Londrino.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

a mi me gustaria tomar algo, los espero.

----------


## Pulgas

El mío con hielo y sin agua ¿Vale?
Gracias.
Por cierto, Iban, lo anotamos en tu cuenta.  :Whistle:   :Drunk:  :Na:  :Rofl:  :Cocktail:  :Party:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

no.    yo invito,  hoy es un dia para festejar.

----------


## Iban

:Party: Felicidades, Ezequiel.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

gracias, luego invento el motivo para festejar, asi no quedo como borracho.

jajajaja

----------


## Ming

> gracias, luego invento el motivo para festejar, asi no quedo como borracho.
> 
> jajajaja


Hombre, quedarías como borracho si no invitases  :Wink1: 
Como alguien que yo me se... Sí, me refiero a Pulgas  :117: 
¡¡¡Borrrrrrrracho!!!  :302:

----------


## magobernal

> *Desaconsejo que sigamos por esa línea: éste es un foro de magia y el planteamiento de esta cuestión no discurre por cauces mágicos.*


vueno, vale, era solo una cita que habia encontrado en internet y me habia llamado la atencion.
Que os parece si provamos con esta?
*La magia es un puente que te permite ir del mundo visible hacia el invisible. Y aprender las lecciones de ambos mundos.*

----------


## Magnano

> *La magia es un puente que te permite ir del mundo visible hacia el invisible. Y aprender las lecciones de ambos mundos.*


no me parece correcta, a que te refieres con invisible? yo diria un mundo donde lo imposible se hace realidad

----------


## magobernal

> no me parece correcta, a que te refieres con invisible? yo diria un mundo donde lo imposible se hace realidad


bueno, estas citas no las invento yo, solo las busco.
sobre lo de imposible, yo diria donde lo ordinario se hace extraordinario :302: .
porque creo que la magia consiste en  hacer cosas imposibles con cosas ordinarias, 
tú que opinas?

----------


## Moñiño

aaaaiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnssssssssssss

----------


## magobernal

que os sugiere esta cita?

*La magia es tan real como la realidad mágica.*

----------


## magobernal

> que os sugiere esta cita?
> 
> *La magia es tan real como la realidad mágica.*



creo que es bastante literal, porque cuandole haces un juego a un niño de 5 años, a veces te dice:
-eso si que es magia-
y ya esta, es magia y no tiene porque tener explicaciones.
Por eso creo que si se cree en la magia, cualquier efecto, es algo normal

----------


## fermaton

Estoy de acuerdo.

----------


## Ravenous

> Estoy de acuerdo.


Me alergro, por ti, ahora, si haces el favor, ¿puedes dejar de llenar de mensajes spam el foro, y decir algo con miga?

----------


## magobernal

bueno, bolviendo al tema (que va de decir lo de nos sugiere la cita)
la cita es:
*La magia es tan real como la realidad mágica.*

----------


## ignoto

A mi me sugiere una noche de insomnio por indigestión de garbanzos y apretón intestinal de gases.

----------


## magobernal

> A mi me sugiere una noche de insomnio por indigestión de garbanzos y apretón intestinal de gases.


estas de coña ¿no? :O11:

----------


## Moñiño

> estas de coña ¿no?


Los elfos no tienen sentido del humor. A estas alturas, ya deberias saberlo.

----------


## Iban

> bueno, bolviendo al tema (que va de decir lo de nos sugiere la cita)
> la cita es:
> *La magia es tan real como la realidad mágica.*


Tengo un corazón tan grande como mi p... como ehh... tan grande.. uhh... este...  ehh...  como... ehhh... vamos, un corazon muy muy grande. Así que entre garbanzazo y grabanzazo del Ignominioso, te voy a comentar qué me sugiere esta frase.

Para empezar, parece una perogrullada que dice alguien, en plan místico, para tirarse el pegote. Pero, como todas las frases crípticas, es susceptible de una interpretación más profunda.

A primera vista, parece una tautología de segundo orden, puesto que define la primera parte (La magia es real) en base a su universo de aplicación (como la realidad mágica). Y como toda tautología, parece no aportar ninguna verdad más allá de sí misma (¿qué podemos deducir de "dos es dos"? Pues nada, que dos es dos, y poco más).

Sin embargo, al no ser una tautología directa, puede someterse a un análisis más profundo.

La magia es real... veamos en qué condiciones la magia es real. Y para ello, ¿qué es la realidad mágica? Al llevar un modficador, la realidad mágica se convierte en un subconjunto de la realidad "en sí", de la realidad sin condiciones (uesto que un adjetivo es una condición que se le aplica al sujeto). Intentemos imaginarnos la realidad como un cubo (un dado). Y ahora imaginemos que podemos hacer rebanadas de ese cubo (nos quedarán cuadrados). Cada uno de estos cuadrados es una realidad diferente. Un plano que no tiene porqué cruzarse con su paralelo: la realidad científica, la realidad onírica, la realidad de los sentimientos, la realidad política, la realidad... y, por supuesto, uno de esos planos es el de la realidad mágica. Así, la realidad "en sí", es la suma de todos estos cuadrados (que forman un cubo, como las lonchas forman un bloque de jamón de york).

Ahora bien, el pequeño matiz que supone poner un adjetivo a la realidad, significa que esta realidad no es completa (digamos que no es tridimensional como el cubo, sino bidimensional como el plano). Es decir, le falta una dimensión, y eso es así porque se le ha forzado una variable. Esa variable suele ser una condición que se antepone para la existencia de esa realidad. En el caso de la magia, la condición es "imaginemos que la magia es posible". Si así fuera, la realidad de la magia sería ésta: ¡pum!, la realidad mágica. Con sus leyes, sus normas y sus acontecimientos. Pero siempre y cuando.. se cumpla la premisa. Así, en el universo creado de la realidad magica (que no es la realidad en sí, sino una proyección de la misma), el evento que acontece es la propia magia. Es decir, es el factor diferenciador de esta realidad, su característica definitoria.

Y aquí nos encontramos con la tautología: La magia es real, ¿dónde? En la realidad mágica. Claaaro, si lo fuese en la realidad médica, esta realidad ya no sería médica (referida a las enfermedades y sus tratamientos), sino mágica. Por lo tanto, la magia no cabe sino en la realidad mágica. Y la realidad mágica es tal, porque en ella existe la magia. La existencia de una implica a la otra, y viceversa. De ahí la pseudo-tautología.

¡Y aquí llegamos a una sorprendente conclusión! Si la magia sólo tiene cabida dentro de una parte de la realidad, significa que en el resto de los planos no se podrá hablar de magia. No hay magia en la realidad matemática, no hay magia en la realidad del código de circulación vial, no hay magia en la realidad de mi acuario... Y, si de todo el cubo, sólo existe la magia en uno de sus planos, significa que no puede existir en la realidad total (en la realidad "en sí", en la realidad sin condiciones, en la realidad... absoluta). En definitiva, la magia no existe (puesto que sólo existe aquello que existe en la realidad completa). Y, así, para que la magia exista deberemos partir de una premisa inicial (que es la que nos genera el plano de proyección de la realidad mágica): y esa premisa es "imaginemos que la magia existe"...

...

Creo que por hoy ya vale. Y no pongas esa cara,  :001 07: , que has sido tú el que ha preguntado...

----------


## magobernal

> Tengo un corazón tan grande como mi p... como ehh... tan grande.. uhh... este...  ehh...  como... ehhh... vamos, un corazon muy muy grande. Así que entre garbanzazo y grabanzazo del Ignominioso, te voy a comentar qué me sugiere esta frase.
> 
> Para empezar, parece una perogrullada que dice alguien, en plan místico, para tirarse el pegote. Pero, como todas las frases crípticas, es susceptible de una interpretación más profunda.
> 
> A primera vista, parece una tautología de segundo orden, puesto que define la primera parte (La magia es real) en base a su universo de aplicación (como la realidad mágica). Y como toda tautología, parece no aportar ninguna verdad más allá de sí misma (¿qué podemos deducir de "dos es dos"? Pues nada, que dos es dos, y poco más).
> 
> Sin embargo, al no ser una tautología directa, puede someterse a un análisis más profundo.
> 
> La magia es real... veamos en qué condiciones la magia es real. Y para ello, ¿qué es la realidad mágica? Al llevar un modficador, la realidad mágica se convierte en un subconjunto de la realidad "en sí", de la realidad sin condiciones (uesto que un adjetivo es una condición que se le aplica al sujeto). Intentemos imaginarnos la realidad como un cubo (un dado). Y ahora imaginemos que podemos hacer rebanadas de ese cubo (nos quedarán cuadrados). Cada uno de estos cuadrados es una realidad diferente. Un plano que no tiene porqué cruzarse con su paralelo: la realidad científica, la realidad onírica, la realidad de los sentimientos, la realidad política, la realidad... y, por supuesto, uno de esos planos es el de la realidad mágica. Así, la realidad "en sí", es la suma de todos estos cuadrados (que forman un cubo, como las lonchas forman un bloque de jamón de york).
> ...


gracias, me ha gustado mucho tu respuesta. :Eek1: 
Muy bien expresado :001 302:

----------


## Pulgas

Ibán, tengo una duda ¿Y desde el punto de vista empírico?
Al margen de eso, no quisiera yo tocar el estoicismo en este asunto, aunque algo podríamos debatir.
Y si no, ¿desde la doctrina de San Anselmo? ¿O es irse por las ramas?

----------


## Iban

> Ibán, tengo una duda ¿Y desde el punto de vista empírico?
> Al margen de eso, no quisiera yo tocar el estoicismo en este asunto, aunque algo podríamos debatir.
> Y si no, ¿desde la doctrina de San Anselmo? ¿O es irse por las ramas?


Ayy... corderito.,.. cómo sabes cuál es mi debilidad...

A mí es que es sacarme el tema, y me pongo panza arriba como un oso panda.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

iban: cuando sea grande quiero ser el 10% de lo que tu eres. ya con eso estare feliz.

----------


## Iban

Pídete el 10% entre el ombligo y las piernas, es mi mejor encanto.

Porque lo de hacerme entender...

----------


## CleHle

> Pídete el 10% entre el ombligo y las piernas, es mi mejor encanto.
> 
> Porque lo de hacerme entender...


Ainsss Se nota que eres de bilbao! jajajaj

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

gracias iban, pero la carne de chancho no me gusta  :001 302:  :001 302:

----------


## magobernal

bueno, haber si podemos sacar una buena conclusion de esta cita:
*La música es de entre todas las artes, la más susceptible a la magia.*

----------


## blackjack

menuda paja mental no iban? ... bueno mi opinion es algo opuesta ala tuya xDD pienso que la magia no solo existe en la realidad magica si no en ese bloque total que as descrito antes que asemeja a la realidad ... solo que no lo consideramos magia porque es algo del dia a dia... algo que tenemos tan asimilado que ni siquiera te preguntas porque ... el volar, encender una bombilla a partir de un pequeño motorcillo electrico son cosas magnificas ...magicas si las llevases al pasado ... con lo cual la magia es aquello que nos es desconocido..por eso sorprende tanto.. mm y desde el punto de vista empirico creo que esta magia no existiria pues no son para nada dogmaticos ... con lo cual no pararian asta conocer el porque asta desmenuzarlo y acabarian con esta magia xDD 
bueno es mi mera opinion jajaj no me meto mas porque este tema me viene un poco grande .. un poco mucho ... jajaj sois enciclopedias andantes :D ni dea de lo que es estoicismo y en que consiste la doctrina de anselmo xDD

----------


## ignoto

*La magia es, ante todo, una forma de que me paguen por hacer lo que me gusta.*

¿No querías citas de magos? Ahí tienes una.

----------


## Moñiño

La magia se define en tres palabras: Vivir del cuento.......................(pero nos pagan)

----------


## magobernal

> *La magia es, ante todo, una forma de que me paguen por hacer lo que me gusta.*
> 
> ¿No querías citas de magos? Ahí tienes una.


pues vale, asi me ahorras buscar una frase.
vale, entonces la siguiente cita es:

*La magia es, ante todo, una forma de que me paguen por hacer lo que me gusta.

*creo que es cirto,porque a todos los magos les gusta trabajar.Los magos siempre bmos con un sonrisa al trabajo

----------


## Ritxi

> creo que es ciErto,porque a todos los magos les gusta trabajar. Los magos siempre *VAMOS* con un sonrisa al trabajo


Supongo que es ironía




P.D.- MagoBernal, acostumbrate a escribir con todas las letras!!!

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=5969

----------


## magobernal

> Supongo que es ironía
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.D.- MagoBernal, acostumbrate a escribir con todas las letras!!!
> 
> http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=5969


upps, sorry!!! :Eek1:

----------


## magobernal

bueno, vamos a poner otra frase:
*La magia solo dura mientras persiste el deseo*

----------


## Moñiño

> bueno, vamos a poner otra frase:
> *La magia solo dura mientras persiste el deseo*


Si tu supieras lo que yo deseo ahora mismo....................

----------


## magobernal

> Si tu supieras lo que yo deseo ahora mismo....................


bueno, pero que te parece si intentamos hacer un comentario mas profuno :O11:

----------


## Moñiño

Mensaje Editado

----------


## Ming

Molón, con todo mi respeto y humildad, me parece que te estas pasando.
Se que no soy nadie para decirtelo, pero frena un poco por favor.

----------


## magobernal

> ¿Profundos como el contenido de este post?


pues si, la intencion del post es ser profundo, pero comentarios como el tuyo lo aruinan

----------


## Ming

Bernal, me parece que tu comentario no ayudará en nada.

¿Que tal si os tomais una tila?

Vamos chicos, que aquí nadie viene a pelearse, sino a pasarselo bien con gente que comparte una misma afición, la magia. Venimos a hablar y a compartir conocimientos.

----------


## Ming

Va, os propongo una firma para "analizar":
*Las grandes rutinas nacen en el retrete.*(dcmoreno) 
Quienes estan de acuerdo? Os pasais la vida caga**o?

Se podría comentar la firma de los usuarios, no? ^^

----------


## magobernal

> Bernal, me parece que tu comentario no ayudará en nada.
> 
> ¿Que tal si os tomais una tila?
> 
> Vamos chicos, que aquí nadie viene a pelearse, sino a pasarselo bien con gente que comparte una misma afición, la magia. Venimos a hablar y a compartir conocimientos.


tienes razon;
lo siento magic molon, te devo una disculpa, pero evita comentar cosas que no aporten nada

----------


## Moñiño

Sinceramente, hay 6 paginas en este hilo que no aportan nada a mi entender. No hacen mas que ocupar especio y no se saca nada claro de esto.
Las citas no son leyes, ni reglas y estan abiertas a tantas posibles explicaciones que no tienen sentido, por lo que no aportan nada mas alla de la mesa curiosidad.
Ademas, ni siquiera se citan las fuentes de las mismas.

----------


## ignoto

Quien a buen árbol se arrima, le cagan los pajaritos.
(Bigote Arrocet)

----------


## Ming

Ok, captado.

Entonces sigan peleandose, que es más divertido  :Neutral:

----------


## Iban

> Ok, captado.
> 
> Entonces sigan peleandose, que es más divertido


Así que ahora tratas de "usted" a los magos gruñones, ¿eh?

----------


## ignoto

Es que se ha "enfurruñao".

----------


## Iban

> Es que se ha "enfurruñao".


¡Pues ahora ya la puedes contratar como duende refunfuñona!

Tú ñe, y ella ñeñe. Tú ñeñeñe, y ella ñeñeñeñe.

Veo en el horizonte un espectáculo exitosísimo.

----------


## Ming

No me he enfurruñao.
(socorro, no se decirlo rápido; me he pasado casi 5 minutos intentandolo  :117: )

Por cierto... ya queda menos para que vea como Ignoto mueve las orejas  :Note:

----------


## Ming

.




PD. Es broma pero seguro que alguno lo prueba  :302:

----------


## ignoto

¿Prueba el qué?

----------


## Ming

A decir: "No me he enfurruñao."
Rápido, por supuesto.... y haciendo el puente... y con una naranja en la boca...

Dejalo, se me va la olla.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

que bueno que esta el hilo, yo tengo una para pensar

 :302:  :302: para que vivivimos, cual es el sentido de la vida, que tengo que hacer aqui, por que el cielo es azul y las nubes blancas, por que siempre por que, :302:  :302:

----------


## magobernal

> que bueno que esta el hilo, yo tengo una para pensar
> 
> para que vivivimos, cual es el sentido de la vida, que tengo que hacer aqui, por que el cielo es azul y las nubes blancas, por que siempre por que,


eso se puede resumir con una palabra; filosofia, que consiste en la busqueda de la verdad y del saber

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

pero por que filosofia, por que sabiduria, por que verdad y no mentira, y para que existimos?'

por que, para que.

----------


## magobernal

bueno, el sentido de la vida, no lo sabe nadie, e supone que hay que descubrirlo por ti mismo.
encuanto a lo de la mentera, porque el hombre lo que queiere es saberlo todo, y para eso no puede saber cosas falsas (como que los rayos los prodece zeus),
necesita buscar la verdad

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

el que la sabiduria ha venido atesorando,
y que siempre esta buscando,
la eterna verdad ignorada.
No afirma ni niega nada,
por que siempre esta dudando.

J.C.B

----------


## magobernal

> el que la sabiduria ha venido atesorando,
> y que siempre esta buscando,
> la eterna verdad ignorada.
> No afirma ni niega nada,
> por que siempre esta dudando.
> 
> J.C.B


claro que siempre se duda, Descartes explico que todo el mundo duda de todo excepto de que esa dudndo, y esto es lo que empuja a los hombres a razonar.
Pero para razonar hay que pensar, y quien piensa existe;* pienso luego existo* (de Descartes)
Magicmolon, si queeres comenta esto (que aunque no es una cita de magia, tiene el nombre de la fuente)

----------


## Pulgas

*Como esto siga así se vuelve a cerrar el hilo. Primero por el desvarío (esto no tiene nada que ver con "discusión general de ilusionismo") y, segundo, por el mal rollo que está empezando a generar.*

----------


## Iban

Y tercero, porque como empiece a rolar hacia la filosofía, meto un tochopost que dejo esto como la superficie de marte en verano.

----------


## b12jose

Si se permite dar mi opinión estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Pulgas, esto ya no tiene mucho sentido ... 

Saludos

----------

